# Greetings



## Mariselle (Mar 9, 2016)

Noob here.


----------



## brazey (Mar 10, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## WhoDey (Mar 10, 2016)

Welcome, I'm a noob as well.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2016)

You cunts watch out for the Jew Bear


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 11, 2016)

Greetings, I say greetings that is!


----------



## Gearhead Blends (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome.

Promo sale ends tonight 10pm ET


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 12, 2016)

*It?s been brought to my attention that as a board rep I should not ignore the new members section.*


*Soooooo????*


*Welcome to the forum.*
*Please be sure to read and follow the rules.*
*You will find a wealth of valuable information and experience in the forum posts and the community veterans.*
*Remember?RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH.*
*We look forward to your constructive contributions to this community.*

*We know you?re only here for the tranny porn.*


----------



## the_predator (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome to the wonderful world of IMF, if you have questions feel free to pm me


----------

